# Lancaster Moor Lunatic Asylum Lancaster, March 2013.



## Black (Mar 30, 2013)

The building was designed by asylum architect Thomas Standen (1816) AV Kershaw (1882), 
and opened in July 1816.
The site covers 47 hectares of land,
the buildings are a corridor plan with a central tower.
The roofs are slate and the walls are stone, 
the building is grade 2 listed and closed December 1999.
The land is owned by the Homes and Communities Agency (HCA),
is part of a £67.8m deal to turn the building into flats with some new homes/houses on the surrounding land.
This was evident, with scaffolding and heavy equipment on site.





















































































subterranean steam tunnels















[email protected]


----------



## Mars Lander (Mar 30, 2013)

Good one, thanks for sharing gotta get here before.its.too late


----------



## UE-OMJ (Mar 30, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## mookster (Mar 30, 2013)

Well done for cracking this! Always been like a fortress as far as I can remember...


----------



## lost (Mar 30, 2013)

It's nice to see some recent photos of this place, must be the best preserved disused asylum left in England.


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 30, 2013)

Amazing condition nice to see something unchaved,great photos.


----------



## NakedEye (Apr 2, 2013)

looks very neat and tidy from the photos!!! and photo 16 I detected curtain porn!!!!!...def have to see that place now i know there is a curtain flapping!!...nice report mate...cheers for sharing


----------



## Pincheck (Apr 3, 2013)

Aye very nice  you do Know there are a few rooms under the hall ?, if my memory serves. After 3 visits here with my team mate who has a hardon for the place  i had enough we did look at the other big building but sadly occupied


----------



## TeeJF (Apr 3, 2013)

Well done on getting in there, this place has been tighter than a gnat's chuff for years!!!


----------



## sj9966 (Apr 3, 2013)

Great stuff!!


----------



## LulaTaHula (Apr 4, 2013)

mookster said:


> Well done for cracking this! Always been like a fortress as far as I can remember...



Exactly what I was going to say!


----------



## sharwell64 (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks for posting. A beautiful building. Warley Hospital (near me) was converted into luxury flats some years ago - although I must admit I don't fancy living in a converted lunatic asylum, no matter how 'luxury' they are!


----------



## Pincheck (Apr 4, 2013)

TeeJF said:


> Well done on getting in there, this place has been tighter than a gnat's chuff for years!!!



Nah you just needed to Now the way in that's all, and how to keep it quite as they always seemd to get busted if you let it out or so my partner and me found


----------



## sparky. (Apr 5, 2013)

Great pics love the tunnels


----------



## demon-pap (Apr 5, 2013)

Good report, some cracking pics


----------

